# Brilliant Trick Football Play



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2010)

While it's middle school it's still an awesome play... wonders if a college or pro team could get away with it? :lol: 

[yt]0UIdI8khMkw&[/yt]


----------



## BloodMoney (Nov 9, 2010)

I dont get it...lol maybe its because im not from The States and I have no idea how that old ladies version of rugby is played 

Seriously though, why did defense just calmly let him walk past?


----------



## cdunn (Nov 10, 2010)

Confusion and disbelief, mostly. I don't think they realized the play had even started. Still hilarious.


----------



## crushing (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like they ended up losing anyway.
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/11/10/sports/football/10sportsbriefs-trickplay.html

This bush league play is kind of like the "wrong ball" play from a few years ago.

[yt]cSnew1PIYqk[/yt]


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 10, 2010)

Every couple of years, someone comes up with (or reinvents) some stunt play like this.  Way back when I was in high school, word was that a school had come up with the "walk off."  They'd line up, then everyone would seem to walk off the field, leaving the other team confused -- at which point someone would take the ball and run it in...

For BloodMoney and others unfamiliar with the _Great All American Sport of Football_ -- in football, a play starts with the offense & defense lining up on opposite sides of the line of scrimmage.  The center stands over the football, and the quarterback lines up behind him.  On the quarterback's command, the center "hikes" or "snaps" the ball, passing it to the quarterback, who then can throw or hand-off the ball to another of his team, or run it himself.  The play starts when the ball goes in motion; generally everyone explodes as the offensive linemen try to make holes for the backs to run through, the defensive linemen and linebackers try to get through the offensive line to get the quarterback, and the various backs try to get in position to either carry out their role in the offensive play or interfere with it if they're on defense.  This particular play breaks the pattern, and confuses the defense when the ball is barely snapped, and the quarterback simply walks with it.  Nobody else on the offense is moving, and lots of defensive players aren't catching their cue because of that.  Thing is -- these stunts only work once in a while, and are often almost desparation tactics from a team in a rout.  Because if they're not... the tend to get a player crushed!  Imagine had even one of the defensive line picked up what was happening as the quarterback began to walk...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 10, 2010)

jks9199 said:


> Every couple of years, someone comes up with (or reinvents) some stunt play like this.  Way back when I was in high school, word was that a school had come up with the &quot;walk off.&quot;  They'd line up, then everyone would seem to walk off the field, leaving the other team confused -- at which point someone would take the ball and run it in...
> 
> For BloodMoney and others unfamiliar with the _Great All American Sport of Football_ -- in football, a play starts with the offense & defense lining up on opposite sides of the line of scrimmage.  The center stands over the football, and the quarterback lines up behind him.  On the quarterback's command, the center &quot;hikes&quot; or &quot;snaps&quot; the ball, passing it to the quarterback, who then can throw or hand-off the ball to another of his team, or run it himself.  The play starts when the ball goes in motion; generally everyone explodes as the offensive linemen try to make holes for the backs to run through, the defensive linemen and linebackers try to get through the offensive line to get the quarterback, and the various backs try to get in position to either carry out their role in the offensive play or interfere with it if they're on defense.  This particular play breaks the pattern, and confuses the defense when the ball is barely snapped, and the quarterback simply walks with it.  Nobody else on the offense is moving, and lots of defensive players aren't catching their cue because of that.  Thing is -- these stunts only work once in a while, and are often almost desperation tactics from a team in a rout.  Because if they're not... the tend to get a player crushed!  Imagine had even one of the defensive line picked up what was happening as the quarterback began to walk...



 I think the George Carlin explanation is much simpler... especially those of the warrior mind-set. It goes like thus:   In football, the object is for the quarterback, otherwise known as the field general, to be on target with his aerial assault, riddling the defense by hitting his receivers with deadly accuracy in spite of the blitz, even if he has to use the shotgun. With short bullet passes and long bombs, he marches his troops into enemy territory, balancing this aerial assault with a sustained ground attack that punches holes in the forward wall of the enemy's defensive line.


----------

